# PowerMac G5, que vaut-il encore ?



## ValentinH (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement étudiant et travail sur un Macbook Blanc de 2009 tournant sous un c2d & 4 go de ram. Cette petite machine me convient parfaitement pour tous ce que je fais sur un ordinateur. 

Mais, travaillant régulièrement en multi taches, et à domicile, le Macbook, même couplé à un écran 22", ne me suffit pas et je souhaiterai passer à un Mac de bureau avec 2 écrans.

Mes moyens étant limité, je me suis tourné vers de l'occasion, et j'ai dégoter un PowerMac BiPro 2x1.8 Ghz & 3 Go de ram. (voir 2x2ghz sur une autre offre)

Mais avant de me tourner vers de l'ancien j'ai quelques questions.

Tout d'abord, la configuration du PowerMac suffirait-elle pour une utilisation plutôt simple (Coda, Safari avec une trentaines d'onglets, Spotify & Skype) ? 

Il m'arrive d'utiliser Photoshop pour quelques petites taches, cela passerait-il (version CS5 étudiant) ?

Puis-je connecter 2 écrans dessus ? ...voir 3 ? (edit: voici ce qui est présent au niveau du cgu "1 Carte Video FX5200 /64Mo- 1 entrée  DVI+ ADC")

Pourrai-je installer Mac OS 10.5 ? 10.6 ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et votre forum.
Bien amicalement,
Valentin


----------



## ntx (27 Mai 2011)

ValentinH a dit:


> Mais, travaillant régulièrement en multi taches, et à domicile, le Macbook, même couplé à un écran 22", ne me suffit pas et je souhaiterai passer à un Mac de bureau avec 2 écrans.
> 
> Mes moyens étant limité, je me suis tourné vers de l'occasion, et j'ai dégoter un PowerMac BiPro 2x1.8 Ghz & 3 Go de ram. (voir 2x2ghz sur une autre offre)


Au niveau CPU, ce PM sera en dessous du MB.


> Puis-je connecter 2 écrans dessus ? ...voir 3 ? (edit: voici ce qui est présent au niveau du cgu "1 Carte Video FX5200 /64Mo- 1 entrée  DVI+ ADC")


Oui mais il faudra dégotter un adaptateur ADC vers le format de la connexion de ton moniteur, et là ... 


> Pourrai-je installer Mac OS 10.5 ?


Oui


> 10.6 ?


Non, SL est uniquement pour les Mac Intel.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2011)

CS 5 ne passera pas non plus.


----------



## ValentinH (27 Mai 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je pense donc que ca ne sera pas suffisant. Je vais essayer de me tourner vers une solution "hackintosh".

Encore merci


----------

